# College and Journalism... by an INFJ



## Yar (Feb 4, 2011)

I've read a lot about an INFJ, and found out that being an INFJ, there are a lot of creative sparks within, and a lot of pressure not to get let down.

I'm going into College (and hopefully University after) to study journalism.

I have read some personal accounts from people who are INFJ who went in that direction, career-wise, and then decided to leave it because it was taking out a lot of their energy. It wasn't particularly encouraging, and I felt that most of it was to shadow the constructive moves they made in their lives, but I'm wanting to hear the success stories, and see how they made it.

Are there any INFJ's in this community who have taken journalism? Who made it their career? In particular, positive stories towards achieving their goals and how they managed through the turbulent times?

If I'm the only duck in the pond, constructive comments are welcome.

Thanks for reading!

Yar roud:


----------



## wandai (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm not INFJ but I feel like asking you something. Do you want to get into journalism before you know MBTI? Could you imagine yourself as a journalist?

Please, and please, don't let your personality type dictate what you should or shouldn't be doing. There no particular job fits a particular type, and vice versa. Not to mention, there are a lot of different subtypes of journalisms. 

----------

On unrelated notes, how about being a writer? You got your outlet for creativity there. I take it you're into writing since you're interested in journalism after all.


----------



## Yar (Feb 4, 2011)

Hey Wandai, thanks for responding. I thought the site had showed the same thing yours did, at the bottom, but for INFJ. I guess I'll take the test over, and post the results at the bottom again. Yes, I have taken the Meyers Briggs test, and every time, it showed up as INFJ. I've taken it in several website formats, and it showed the same results.

Thank you for mentioning 'not taking as gospel' the personality job criteria. I needed to hear that. Even in the past, before I took the MBTI, I wanted to take journalism.

I am wanting to be a writer, but I feel taking journalism is the best course of action to accomplish that in the future. My folks always said to have something to fall back on, and since they both involve writing, it feels like a good fit.

Yar


----------



## jd_ (Feb 5, 2011)

Bump for this post... The problem with being a professional writer OR a journalist is *neither* are "fall back careers". The fall back career would be like writer/accountant or journalist/banker. 

Many people who aspire to write do go through journalism though... same with an English writing degree... they both offer *similar* skill sets. 

But, in the field... you kind of have to take what you get.


----------



## Cellar Door (Jun 3, 2012)

You don't get paid a lot, you'll probably need to take another job on the side. Tons of people wanting to be journalists in a dying industry.


----------

